# wish list for Tivo



## teaffns (Mar 5, 2015)

I’ve had the Premiere 2 tuner, premiere4 for cable, and currently the Roamio OTA. These will probably be the last ones I own unless.....

They introduce a unit that will do cable and OTA at the same time. It must be 4 or 6 tuner so it will work with minis. My old Premiere is just 2 tuner...not compatible with minis.

The next unit will do atsc 1.0 and be compatible with atsc 3.0.

They’re just not making a product I’m interested in anymore.


----------

